# Am I just picky??



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been trying for the last few months to find somewhere else to board my horse and pony. 

The yard I'm at is frustrating me more and more every day. It's on a DIY basis, and for the last month I have no access to water for the horses at the times I am there.. so I am bucketing water from the far end out of filled drums to where my boys are. The only turn out I have is what was meant to be an arena but they never put the footing down but there is NO grass and only pure muck.. and they are sharing it with a teaser pony who makes it dangerous to bring the boys in. I'm further annoyed that they have shabby electric tape up as fencing and EVERY morning there are loose horses. I'm from the mentality that if your going to do it... do it right! Anyway.....

I've been viewing yards, talking to other people and am getting NOWHERE. I had viewed a yard 2 months ago, price was fantastic, I would have the use of 2 arenas but I didn't get a "vibe" from it. The "tack room" was all the saddles thrown in together. 

I went to view another yard a few weeks ago, and she was a lovely lovely woman. She had a riding school and offered me a "do-able" price for the pony, which would include lessons for my little girl. Problem? She wouldn't take Bandit as she doesn't have the space for a large horse. Her solution was her neighbors, who also have an arena. They wanted to charge a fortune - as much as I know some racehorse trainers charge on a weekly basis. I wouldn't be just doubling my current expense, I'd be tripling. It just isn't do able at the moment.

Another place I had previously kept a pony at have given me a reasonable price.... which included lessons for both of us. My issue? The quality of lessons is very very poor - kids jumping before they know what a diagonal is, people falling off daily. They have nice enough facilities, including an indoor (almost unheard of here) but the horses are used to death and I've known of a few to actually go down in the arena during lessons. 

How hard can it be to find somewhere, who is reasonably priced and NOT have the place falling down? Why do people think it is ok to have botchy electric tape stretched everywhere and in all directions and think they can charge you a pretty penny for unsafe paddocks?

I'm just beyond frustrated.. at the moment my best option is the place I had went to but didn't get the vibe from :-( I'm just beyond frustrated with the conditions the boys are in at the current yard, I pay for 2 stables, only have one and dont have access to water?!??!

Am I just insanely fussy?? Do I need a good slap and to be told to get my head out of my backside? Is it too much to ask for, to pay somebody to have safe turnout that I know my horses will get a pick of grass and not end up in some other part of the county after squeezing through some tape?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I don't think you are being picky. We all want adequate care for our horses. No sense in boarding if you're constantly worrying about the horse(s) when you are not there. Just keep looking. Talk to as many people as you can; some of the best boarding places don't advertise.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*too picky?*

I would not stay where you are a minute longer. Sounds like an accident waiting to happen and you're paying for it too. Horses need access to clean drinking water 24/7 and standing in manure isn't going to do them any good either
I'd be inclined to move to the place where the untidy tack room is if the horse facilities are good you can always keep your tack in the car
Its the summer holidays, I worked on a lovely tidy yard right up to the minute the kids broke up and then it was bedlam. All I seemed to do was nag and tidy up after them when there was time but when there wasn't I'd just have to think - well its your stuff get on with it because I had more important things to do. 
You might find its tidier when they are back at school or maybe when you're established there you could suggest a clean up rota and a keep it tidy routine.
At least you would have some breathing space and maybe something better will come up later on


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Could you possibly keep your two horses apart? At least temporarily? Keep your pony at the place with doable price and Bandit at the messy tack place? I would not say you are being picky, I would say your local facilities arent fully well maintained. And I looked at your horses profile and searched some boarding areas around you (lol). 
Horse Riding Dublin | Horse Riding Ireland | Ride Out at Coolmine Equestrian - Coolmine Equestrian Horse Riding and Livery Stables
OUR LIVERY
Home
And.. My favorite! 
Livery - Horse Riding Centre Dublin, riding lessons, livery, horses riding school, stables, pony trekking, equestrian centre, Dublin Mountains, Wicklow, Ireland.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*boarding problems*

Totally unrelated I know but I didn't notice that you were in Ireland - my Grandad lived there for the last years of his life and I spent many happy days with him at his home just outside Cork
It was a long time ago and I imagine its all changed but it was a place I fell in love with
Hope you will be very happy there - changing continents isn't easy


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Could you possibly keep your two horses apart? At least temporarily? Keep your pony at the place with doable price and Bandit at the messy tack place? I would not say you are being picky, I would say your local facilities arent fully well maintained. And I looked at your horses profile and searched some boarding areas around you (lol).
> Horse Riding Dublin | Horse Riding Ireland | Ride Out at Coolmine Equestrian - Coolmine Equestrian Horse Riding and Livery Stables
> OUR LIVERY
> Home
> ...


 
Thanks! A few of those are in Dublin.. and I'm going to sound like a fruit loop here but the thoughts of attempting to drive into Dublin scare the bejesus outta me! I can drive in Vancouver or Calgary no problem.. but Dublin is full of one ways and crazy drivers. Also, you'd be amazed how long it would take to get there even though it seems like it would be close by. It used to take me 2 hours on a bus, in designated bus lanes to get into Dublin from a town sign posted as 15km out. Traffic is a major major issue here. The one is Maynooth would be grand, only also a good hour away and with two young kids and a full time job I wouldnt have a hope of getting there and back at a reasonable time. I was speaking with the blacksmith at work today and he said he is going to see if he can find something for me. 



jaydee said:


> Totally unrelated I know but I didn't notice that you were in Ireland - my Grandad lived there for the last years of his life and I spent many happy days with him at his home just outside Cork
> It was a long time ago and I imagine its all changed but it was a place I fell in love with
> Hope you will be very happy there - changing continents isn't easy


Hey Jaydee, I was in Cork for the first time 2 weeks ago, and it is a beautiful part of the country! We were in Youghal and the scenary was breathtaking. If I'm perfectly honest, the day my husband says we can move to Canada I'll have the flights paid for. I tolerate living here, but I wouldnt say I enjoy it. I miss the culture and the people. I wouldn't have any close Irish friends, all my friends seem to be other "blow ins". Just the other day I met a girl from California who is living here, and she felt exactly the same. The Irish are charming and friendly, but it seems to be darn near impossible to... shall I say "break into the inner sect" and be 100% accepted into the cliques. If you ever manage to make it back to this part of the world, you'll need to give us a shout and we'll find you a horse and get out for a hack somewhere


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Have you thought about taking out ads asking for a place to board? You could try in a few different publications. Maybe someone with private horse land will want to pick up a some extra money.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*relocating*

Hey Jaydee, I was in Cork for the first time 2 weeks ago, and it is a beautiful part of the country! We were in Youghal and the scenary was breathtaking. If I'm perfectly honest, the day my husband says we can move to Canada I'll have the flights paid for. I tolerate living here, but I wouldnt say I enjoy it. I miss the culture and the people. I wouldn't have any close Irish friends, all my friends seem to be other "blow ins". Just the other day I met a girl from California who is living here, and she felt exactly the same. The Irish are charming and friendly, but it seems to be darn near impossible to... shall I say "break into the inner sect" and be 100% accepted into the cliques. If you ever manage to make it back to this part of the world, you'll need to give us a shout and we'll find you a horse and get out for a hack somewhere [/QUOTE]
Thunder and heavy rain has just stopped play here - again so picked up on your message
I remember Youghal well. My grandad had arranged to see a chestnut pony there to buy for me as I'd outgrown my 13.2 - I had always wanted a bright chestnut pony. We went with an interpeter would you believe - so hard to understand the local dialect and there was this whole herd of ponies on acres of land we got to by driving for about a mile up a rough boggy dirt track. I called to these ponies and just one looked up and came cantering over to me. She was an araby bay roan and mine from that moment. She was shipped back to England and named Molly Malone!!!
I am much the same as you here in the US, its a lovely country and the people are so friendly, we live in a wonderful area but if the opportunity arose I would be back in the UK as fast as I could pack. Like you I miss my friends, family, familiarity and culture, the whole horse show scene is totally different - amazing how it affects us but it does get easier as time goes by.
I have family in Ontario who moved there in 1971 and they still think of the UK as home even though they are settled and happy - though there family are very much canadians.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I think this is the struggle of many a horsewoman (or horseman). 

Nobody is going to provide for your horses like you want, and people who are lucky enough to run their own boarding places know they can pull crap on their boarders and get away with it because of the often limited options in our surroundings. 

You can always find more expensive board. And most people think that if they board at places that cost what would be three month's rent for us, for a month of board, their problems will all go away. Alas, this is not the case. 

There's always going to be things we really don't like about the places we board. And unfortunately, until we're all rich, complete with our own farms, there isn't much we can do 

When you move back to Canada, we'll build our own barn, with dry paddocks, full access to water, and maybe even grass if the horses are well behaved  

Good luck girl, hope you find a much better place.


----------



## Luvs JRT (Jan 3, 2012)

So i get that the current option is not suitable, and paying 3 x's the price is also not desirable.... but the third place you mention. It sounds like you like the facility but aren't caring for the lessons that they provide.

Could you not just board there, and either a) bring in another trainer/instructor or b) ride or haul out to an instructor?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I may be on to something! One of the places I had got in touch with have FINALLY come back to.. price sounds rights, its about 15 min drive away, has an indoor AND outdoor. Also has a riding club and pony club. She has also mentioned that if wanted they would get some of the older kids to ride Simba to keep him going. They are busy this week as the RDS horse show is on, but am going to see it next week.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay!! Keep us posted, and pictures are needed


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I FINALLY got to go look at this other place and decided it is where we are going to go! The indoor and outdoor arenas are lovely, my boys will be stabled in boxes next to the arena and turned out for a while during the day. I won't even need to be outside as the tackroom is located just beside the boxes, plus I won't need to drag my baby (kid not horse) out through the winter weather. 

The woman who runs the place (is actually a relation of a former boss who I'm still friendly with) is nice, she again offered to have some of the bigger kids school Simba for us. She also said that kiddie could ride a few of their school ponies in lessons until we were happy with how SImba goes off the lead. 

There is a riding club there once a week, for 3 hours on Wed so I'm going to contact the secretary and see how much it costs to join. They have three lessons during the evening and I could join in whichever one I could get there for. 

They have a cross country course, and there is another just down the road. Also the road is very quiet for hacking and there are woods they ride down to. They have a lorry and go to shows, so we can tag along with them to go to kiddie's shows if we want to. She said there are horseboxes we can use if we ever want them. 

They actually have two yards - the riding school and the hunter yard. There are only about 10 stalls at the riding school (where we will be) so it won't be over run. It doens't close anydays, and although I thought today would be busy as it is Sunday it was actually quiet - which gives me hope that it won't be a case of fighting for space in the arena on my days off work. They also hold little jumping shows every other week, including a super-mini class for the kids on lead rein. Heck, I have a feeling myself and bandit may even give them a go 

I'm waiting until Sunday to give my notice.. and then we'll be on our way. Pictures to follow when we get the boys settled in, I didn't want to bring out the camera before I even have them there


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Moving yards*

I wondered how you were getting along. The new yard sounds like its going to be so much of an improvement, its going to be a big weight off your shoulders
I think you are going to make some new friends soon and thats going to help you feel more settled - you might even begin to enjoy living in Ireland!!!
Yes - photos are needed!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a chat with the current barn owner today and she's not worried about notice, so we're moving on Saturday!!  The old BO is giving us a lend of her horsebox and has told me if it doesn't work out we're welcome back anytime.. it's great to be able to leave on good terms with them


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Maple said:


> I had a chat with the current barn owner today and she's not worried about notice, so we're moving on Saturday!!  The old BO is giving us a lend of her horsebox and has told me if it doesn't work out we're welcome back anytime.. it's great to be able to leave on good terms with them


 Great news and really good that you have the option to go back too - you just never know do you
Hope Irelands treating you well - at least the winter isn't going to be so bad!!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Moved my boys yesterday.. feeling a bit down today. 

We arrived about 11am, they asked if we wanted to tack up and ride and I'd said no I was giving them a while to settle in and I'd be back later. I needed to drop the box back and I wanted to strip out and disinfect the stall they were in so that they could use it again right away. 

ANyway... got back at 3 and they walked up and told me they had ridden Simba earlier! WHAT??? You rode my pony without me present?? Yes, they had said they would school him.... but I wouldnt dream of schooling somebody else's pony wthout the owner there. Furthermore, his bridle wasnt there, I saw no hibiscrub... they used a different pony's bridle on my pony?

Anyway... they then picked apart my Bandit. Bandit hasn't had any grass this summer (as already explaned) and I'm aware he's a touch light and his topline vanished the last day I rode him (April?). BUT I felt like they completely tore him to shred  She asked if she could take him down the road to turn him out to grass for 2 weeks as he needed it... I had no problem with this, and told her that was fine. I dont mind not riding for two more weeks, my main concern is Bandit being well in himself. She has said that she cant have anybody light on the property as the inspector is a right cow (true, I know of the woman) and she already tears them apart for anything she doesnt like. 

I had explained to her the situation when I went down to meet her. The last few weeks I was going out to the yard at 5, turning the boys out into the one grass paddock they have but they would bring them back in the second they went out in the morning. He then told me that he didnt want my "coloured" horses around his racehorse so I wasnt allowed have them in the back field. 

Quite possibly I'm making a mountain out of a molehill and being over dramatic. I'm female.. so there is the possibility when she was talking to me I was turning into a dramaqueen. I'm just feeling rather down now today.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

When you originally discussed them riding simba, was it stated that it would only be ok if you were there. Judging by what you said, I would have assumed also that it would have been fine for them to ride him whenever. As far as them using a different bridle, as long as it wasn't a whack job bit I would not be too concerned. Relax and see how it goes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Maple said:


> Moved my boys yesterday.. feeling a bit down today.
> 
> We arrived about 11am, they asked if we wanted to tack up and ride and I'd said no I was giving them a while to settle in and I'd be back later. I needed to drop the box back and I wanted to strip out and disinfect the stall they were in so that they could use it again right away.
> 
> ...


 I'm hoping that you are just being oversensitive and this will all wash over. I'm very possessive about my horses so I understand what you mean about the pony but a lot of people just dont worry about stuff like that so they probably assumed you wouldn't - I know it felt wrong to you but maybe try to give them the benefit of the doubt - they may have thought they were doing you a favour
The same goes for Bandit - assume that they were just concerned for what the inspectors would say - they were really fussy in the UK where we were so I can understand that. At least they have offered him the good grazing & a chance to pick up before the winter - she likely wasn't accusing you of neglect at all, just trying to help with the situation
I hope so - try to stay positive, they sound to be far better off than where they were
You know where to come to if you want to have a good moan - I'll do my best to listen!!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm already looking at moving them elsewhere 

Bandit still isn't back yet, and I'm convinced it is because they don't have the space for him (all the boxes are always full) but are stringing me along as I'm paying the same for him to beon grass as I am to be stabled. 

When we arrived, they had boxes ready for Simba and Bandit. Two days later, Simba was shifted to the end of the barn and is tied 24/7 in a tiestall. He has bigger ponies either side of him who can comfortably reach in and eat the majority of his hay. 

Furthermore, the original agreement was that they were stabled at the riding school as I would be down in the evening. I was then told after I moved them there that I had to text any day I was coming out. Twice we've texted and got there to find it locked up so couldn't ride Simba anyway. I've also noticed that Simba is getting plenty of work and the other day my bridle wasn't even put back. 

It is a lovely place, but just not doing what it was meant to  I've been talking to a woman who works for a Lady and they have a large stud with only broodmares and are scanning them today to see how many are in foal and which paddocks will be empty. They also have plenty of spare stalls so the boys could be turned out all day, in on cold nights. 

If that doesnt work, I've given the lady at the yard with bad coaching a call and she will organise something for me. At least at this yard I know my horses are in proper stalls, and I can go out whenever suits to ride. 

I don't think I'll ever be content until I win the lotto and have my own place


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was hoping you were settled
Doesn't sound at all good to me. I've been through all of these things, one place where people would just help themselves to our headcollars etc and never put them back - they were supposed to bring our horses in at night but mostly when we got there to ride they were still out in the field and the all inclusive hay was never enough in quantity for our big horse
Another place we were constantly moved stables, the water had to be got from a main trough in the yard and kids used to wash their muddy boots in it and horses bits.
With a typical wet winter coming on over there you really do need stabling as the mud fever risks will rocket and any hay put out will disapear into a knee deep bog. Sounds like they are using your pony to suit themselves and thats all that matters to them
Hope you find somewhere else soon


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive just got word that i can move them to the stud on Saturday morning. They will share a field with a shetland and a a TB filly, but there is plenty of shelter and I have my choice of any boxes I want when the weather turns bad/worse. She told me to come up and have a look at the field, but I've been in and out of this stud on numerous occassions and know that it is all kept in good order; not immaculate but safe with good fencing and clean water supplies.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Maple said:


> Ive just got word that i can move them to the stud on Saturday morning. They will share a field with a shetland and a a TB filly, but there is plenty of shelter and I have my choice of any boxes I want when the weather turns bad/worse. She told me to come up and have a look at the field, but I've been in and out of this stud on numerous occassions and know that it is all kept in good order; not immaculate but safe with good fencing and clean water supplies.


Sounds good
Honestly you can get a better deal out of somewhere like that than you do from these super posh places where the horses aren't allowed to make a mess or get dirty and knowing the stables are there if you want them is great. Hope this is the right move for you
Keep me posted!!! 
Love to Eire!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I had my dealing with crazy BO last night. I had let her know over the weekend that I had been talking to somebody about moving him to grass but it would be later this week before I had a definite answer. I got a call as I left work at 5pm that I was to get there and move my horse NOW. I was told he would be there in an hour and i needed him moved right away. This resulted in pure panic! Nobody was at the place with the grass I am moving them to, they had toldme they wouldnt be around yesterday evening. I have no box of my own. In the end I had to call up the last yard (thank god I left on good terms) and they gave me a lend of their box and gave me a stall for them. What the heck is with BO's at the moment?? I've been reading so many horror stories on here but didn't think I would come across it myself. Anyway, the boys are settled into their old box, I was told they will let them out for a while today and I can keep them there as long as needed.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Well that BO was a charmer
It does seem odd that people feel they need to be so rude in situations like this, at least the last place have been decent and helped you out. I have one friend in the UK who was asked to move her horse immediately because she gave it a different wormer to everyone else on the yard - as per her vets advice after a fecal egg count and the next place she went too had wonderful facilities but for several months of the winter the horses were in 24/7 so they wouldn't make a mess of the fields. Another UK friend has now moved her horse 3 times in the past 6 months because the BO's were so difficult to deal with or not delivering the goods as paid for/promised. 
You need to win that lottery - please think of me if you do as I need an indoor school for when the white stuff arrives!!!! I have a place I can ride too in a few minutes to use theirs, the manager there is lovely but the owners are so snooty. They love our warmblood mare but sneer at our pinto and cobs as if they were vermin so we have to trailer to somewhere else and it all becomes such a hassle we end up not bothering


----------

